# twangy sound on recurve bow



## DJ Hardy (Jan 18, 2016)

First welcome and your English is better than many who live here.

Several things could be happening 
A FF string will most always be louder and have that twang sound to it until you
First have you put any string silencers on the bow
Second is have you tried adjusting the brace height. The recommended is just that
recommended. You will need to adjust up or down a couple twist at a time until you get
It right
After you get those two things laid by you should have a better sound.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Silencer placement, brace, nock height, and arrow selection will all cause bow noise.
I set brace and nock height before I install silencers. Getting as quiet as possible before silencers....


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay...Ready Miguel?...cause I found your vid and here's what I see and?..."Hear"...and what I see is....

*The Archer:* is executing with good form but you need to hold more solidly and longer at anchor if you are to ever hit a reasonable state of tune with your carbon fiber arrows.

*The Bow:* nor it's string has any silencing materials and if anything?...your 7.75" Brace Height appears to be towards the low side.

now for...

*What I Hear:* most is what sounds like a very stiff arrow whacking hard off the bow which in turn would cause your "Silencer-Less" string to vibrate/oscillate/twang...excessively.

*My Suggested Remedies:*

1. Make sure the fitment of your arrow nocks aren't too tight on the center-serving of your string.

2. Increase your bows Brace Height too 8"s. (Then go higher in 1/8th" increments too the manufacturers max. BH if necessary...by the looks of things I might imagine 8 1/2"s is acceptable but check first)

3. Install small patches of "Fuzzy Side" Velco (1/2" wide X 1" long) on the limbs just before/between where string leaves limb on both ends where the string exits the limbs string grooves. (but don't do that until BH is established)

4. To remedy your stiffly spined (for that bow) arrows?...keep going up in arrow point weight until the arrows stop making that "Whack!" sound where they are hammering off your bows riser.

5. When you have everything sorted and as quiet as possible via the above?...now install your "String Silencers"...(wool/yarn puffs seem to work best at this)

*Question:* What sort of shelf and strike-plate material is on your bow?

Meanwhile?...I've taken the liberty to post your video here for the convenience of others as there are many knowledgeable others here who may spy things I missed and weigh in with their thoughts so here ya go folks...help Miguel out...


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Ok, the noise i'm hearing isn't consistent for each shot. Yes, the brace height looks to low. I see that the form is inconsistent shot to shot, and think that may be why the shots don't sound the same. The string hand is not inline with the wrist, and lots of finger tension is there. The draw hand shoulder isn't expanded, and varied from shot to shot. That also contributed to string hand forearm not being parallel with the arrow. 
For now i'd run the brace height up to 8 1/4 to 8 1/2 if you couldn't find the max recommended. I'd work on form until I got the same amount of noise each time before making another bh adjustment. Lunger


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Jinks, a couple of times I think his arrow did act stiff, and slap his riser. I'm wondering if short drawing, or lack of any expansion caused this, or he may have wrong arrows altogether?


----------



## Miguel_IV (Sep 17, 2017)

Ok, I´ll try to increase BH, I´ve already tried that and noticed that near 8''-8 1/4'' is a little bit quieter, but I was worried that "much" BH could damaged the bow, since the manufacturer doesn´t stablished a BH frame, just 7 3/4'', which now I suppose is the minimun.

The arrows I´m using are Warrior Gold-tip 600 and my drawing is...26-26,5''. I´ve noticed sometimes, not always, that the arrow might be slapping the bow´s riser, since it sounds like two sticks being hit.

I´ll keep trying and improving my release, and if I´m correct, more BH means less speed and less stiff arrow behavior? that meaning less probability of the arrow slapping the bow.

*Question:* What sort of shelf and strike-plate material is on your bow?
I´m not sure but I think it might be black bear fur. very short black hair.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

lunger 66 said:


> Ok, the noise i'm hearing isn't consistent for each shot....


I noticed that as well lunger but contributed the quietness of the last few shots too the camera being panned from behind the bow (the loudest) to the bows off-side (the quietest) also?...the audio of many cams these days has corrective audio software where they mute close loud noise and amplify distant quieter noises so?...really nothing we can depend on 100% but?...



lunger 66 said:


> Jinks, a couple of times I think his arrow did act stiff, and slap his riser. I'm wondering if short drawing, or lack of any expansion caused this, or he may have wrong arrows altogether?


The whack of his arrow against the riser was much more audible too me than any perceived string twang.



Miguel_IV said:


> Ok, I´ll try to increase BH, I´ve already tried that and noticed that near 8''-8 1/4'' is a little bit quieter, but I was worried that "much" BH could damaged the bow, since the manufacturer doesn´t stablished a BH frame, just 7 3/4'', which now I suppose is the minimun.
> 
> The arrows I´m using are Warrior Gold-tip 600 and my drawing is...26-26,5''. I´ve noticed sometimes, not always, that the arrow might be slapping the bow´s riser, since it sounds like two sticks being hit.
> 
> ...


It's good news that increased BH is helping Miguel and yes...Increasing BH will dynamically weaken your arrows effects spine wise via changing the point where nock departs from string when shot which in turn?...changes the arrows departure attitude....going with a thinner strike-plate material (if possible) can also enhance this effect.

.600 seems a "Doable" arrow spine but recognize that at your draw length of 26-26.5"s?...assuming your bow is rated 40#@28"?....it's now only exerting about 36-37#s on your fingers but without knowing the shafts length or point weight?...I can only speculate that increasing point weight should help matters as well.

But?...know this...

At this point...(or any point for that matter)...Place a "Well Tuned Bow" far ahead of any arrow speed concerns you may have because without proper tuning?...all you will achieve is "Fast Misses" and tons of aggravation and trust me here...none of that is worth what few FPS these changes may be responsible for.


----------



## AzadM (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi Miguel, after a year and a half what is your impression of the Touchwood bow? Would you recommend it?


----------



## Reesealex86 (May 18, 2018)

Use October mountain limb silencers they catch the string before the smack on the limb from the string and they aren’t noticeable I stared using them on my super kodiak when I switched to heavy arrows to cut down on the sound you are describing


----------



## JRT51 (Dec 17, 2018)

Congratulations for learning to shoot with the correct hand:wink:


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Sounds like you are getting the Tele twang out of your bow.


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

Plucking the string will give string travel and create a noisy bow. Try rotating you elbow around the back of your neck when releasing and see if that helps.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Helo, non native English speaker here also~~but it doesn't matter n I don't care....haha 


think its brace height related, the string seems touching the limb too much

try increasing that by half an inch, if the noise persists, use a string that has more strands in it

Btw not related to ur noise issue, but ur string hand/wrist is crocked quite badly, that alone will cause alignment issue, and if u force it into alignment, there is no way you are transfering n holding efficiently by back tension

from the video, It seems u have not engaged ur back tension at all, n not yet reaching ur full proper draw length

Cheers
Kent


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

ember said:


> Plucking the string will give string travel and create a noisy bow. Try rotating you elbow around the back of your neck when releasing and see if that helps.


"Bringing the elbow back" is counterproductive to me personally, if I visualize n intentionally do that , I will be expanding off the linear alignment 9 out of 10, causing another issue

So for me, I don't think of bringing the elbow back at all, I just make sure my string hand/wrist is not crocked, setup my draw, do a linear draw to my face anchor, then I slightly relax my string hook (to the point like a single action trigger engaged in a double action first pistol) n simultaneously draw back a bit further to put myself into alignment

At this point if I do not mess up anything, my elbow had been brought back enough without even thinking to do so, n my back tension is correctly engaged 

I then aim n expand linearly to release, again without thinking or intentionally bringing my elbow back

But we are actually talking about the same thing, the only difference is ~ I do not focus on bringing my elbow back at all, it is rather a result of my proper draw sequence n alignment

I guess both orientation work, but I can only work on my adaptation.

Cheers
Kent


----------

